# كتبcnc عربى



## الخليفه45 (23 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اول مشاركه لى 
اقدم لكم موقع به كتب عن cncوهو موقع الكتب الدراسيه السعوديه وهدا الموقع وجده عند التصفح على النت وبه مدكرات وكتب دراسيه اتمن من الله التوفيق
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/


----------



## الحالم (23 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور اخ خليفة علي الكتاب
ولكن ارجو وضع الرابط الذي يوصل للكتاب مباشرة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب كل هذه الكتب إن شاء الله موجوده فى مكتبه القسم و إن شاء الله تحت الإنشاء 
وكل سوف تطلبونه إن شاء الله سوف نوفره لكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد هادي القحطاني (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررر مشششششششششكور


----------



## شملول (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد هادي القحطاني (30 يونيو 2006)

مرحبا الي تنزيل الكتاب اتبع الخطوات [ ادخل الى الكليات التقنية ثم حقائب الكليات ثم ادخل على تخصص الانتاج ] وشكرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر

و جزاك الله خير


----------



## صباغ (15 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير...............هل هناك لمهندس الالكترونيات او التصالات دخل في هذا النوع من الماكينات حيث اني مبتدئ في هذاالعلم............وشكرا


----------



## nouranwr (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو الخير (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الموقع 
أنا كنت أدرس في الكلية لكن وقتها ما كان في هذه الكتب وأنا الآن أعمل على مكائن Cnc فأرجو منك أخي الخليفة 45 أن تزودنا بمواقع أكثر فيها كتب مجانية أو شراء عن (الصيانة - البرمجة - التشغيل)
وجزاك الباري كل خير


----------



## mohamed ouda (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود بدوى (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله عنا خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمود بدوى (2 أغسطس 2006)

أخوانى يوجد موقع به العديد من الكتب المجانيه فى كثير من المجالات وصله هذا الموقع هى
http://worldebookfair.com/Collections.htm


----------



## وليد عقل (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عامر 2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرجزاء


----------



## Eng. Taher (3 أغسطس 2006)

موقع جيد جدا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الموقع


----------



## عامر 2006 (5 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لهذا الموقع

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا"


----------



## imar (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرجزاء


----------



## المهندس يحيى (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ولهان المحبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------

